# Zapco DC650.6 - 6-Channel Amp with On-Board DSP!



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

Zapco DC650.6 6-Channel Car Audio Amplifier with On-Board Digital Processing | eBay

Just listed. Bought off another DIYMA member and never got to install it. Been sitting under my bed for the past, oh, 3 years or so?

If you'd like to see pictures, links to the PDF manual and other PDFs, please PM me.


----------



## Quikb0y (Sep 8, 2011)

Price?


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

Price was $650.00 plus shipping but I've already sold it to someone else.


----------

